# In a few months i build my first Guitar



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have 26 years in Cabt making and for years have thought about making a guitar but never got around to it.

I took the first steps and bought a book " Make your own guitar " Melvyn Hiscock.

I will take this time to read through it. I have woodworking shop and what will give me some concern, will be the neck joint.

I am thinking about doing my first one the easy way, by running the neck through the body.
I reely like the idea of a set neck( the gibson way) but the angles make me shy away from it for my first one.

Body style, i would like it to be something different but not way out there. I really like the shape of the Yamaha weddington model, and the neck joint is something very special on these guitars.. No heal. so i may copy that style, if i choose set neck.
I have excess to mahogany and maple, and Ash.
So i may try a raised maple top.

Building a guitar will be good experience for me, as i have did alot of Furniture making and understand the woodworking part of it, but this is something that needs to work, not looked at or sat on..LOL

Maybe some of you that have did it , can offer suggestions, and what was the hardest part for you.

I am concern about the neck joint if i go set neck and also the placement of the truss rod.. angles.

My plan was to take 3 pieces say 26 x 2 1/2 x 3/4 and laminate them together.. I may even put a couple 1/4 inch pieces of maple to dress it up and make it a 5 ply neck.
The lumber will be kiln dry to 6 to 8 %
Shaping the neck will be another task.. I dont have a spoke shave, and may have to get one.
What are you doing to profile the neck? alot to think about.

I dont understand why the bridge is so important , and this book suggest, you need to take this in consideration before you get too far.. i dont get this.. If you know what i mean, maybe you can clear this up. or i can type out what was said in the book.


Rick


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Good for you. There is a lot of talent on this forum. 26 yrs cabinet building the neck joint will be a breeze compared to the scarf joint ( if the neck has one ) fretting and shaping the neck. I've built 4 basses and have not made my own neck. Its just the way I like to do it. Here is a good link to read.
http://www.projectguitar.com/

Cheers


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*guitar*

Thanks for the link.. I dont know about a breese, but i will give it a try,..
It sure helps to have the proper tools, which i am lucky to have.
In the book i have they talk about cutting the headstock profile using a coping saw.
Well i tell you i wouldnt want to do it that way.I have a 14 inch general bandsaw that will my life easier.

As for the body.. i will make my pattern out of 1/4 thin stock and once i got it right.. I can use this as a guide to cut the real body.

This book has two eg for guitar and one eg for Bass.

As for hardware.. where did u buy.. I am thinking about just searching the forums for parts. I already have a set of Gibson pickups being shipped, for 1/2 the cost of new.

I want to put decent parts on this guitar.. why do all the work and have a cheap set of tuners.. dont make sense.

Thanks for your help

Rick


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Glad to hear that you are going to jump in. I doubt you will have any problems if you have woodworking down pat. Necks are not that difficult, as for the angle of a set neck that would depend on the type of bridge that you are using. I have found it easier to make a straight neck and route an angled neck pocket. I just make a little ramp at the desired angle and then cut out the neck pocket in the ramp. Like everything else with a guitar I mark the centerline as a reference mark. I then double face tape the ramp to the top of the body and route out neck pocket. The pocket will be the same angle as the ramp. Piece of cake. Good luck to you and I look forward to pictures of your build.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Guitars*

Hi Thanks.. It will be awhile, i can't get in the shop tell warmer weather.. But i plan on taking pictures in stages.

I think i will just buy the finger board.,. The idea of marking out, all the fretts and cutting the frett slots( i dont have the saw blade )putting a slight radius on the frett board just seems overwhelming to me.
And a frett board being about 30.00 seems such a good deal.
I think the neck would be enough of a challenge.

You mention centre line.. Being in woodworking and knowing the guitar, the centre line is probably the most important line on the project.
Everything depends on the centre line.. being just that in the centre.

I may look for some nice bookmatch figured maple and cut two piece's and where they meet will be my line.. cant go wrong< or can I...LOL

I can't wait to start this project.

I will be here needing help 

Rick


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

We should get together. Same woodworking experience and same stage of guitar building. Not too far either.

I was given some Cocobolo a few years ago to make a guitar but it never happened. I am getting tired of moving it, if you can relate to that. 

I have enough do a heavy cap on two guitars. i have chosen a Tele style. I own and love them. I figure that they are the most straight forward build.

I torn about the neck. I don't have all the fret dressing tools and we know what good tools are worth. Not sure if I want to be in the guitar business.

I say that now but I am now I am thinking about that the back being Walnut the neck should be too. I may rough on out to see how it will turn out. I got an offer of some Ipea ( sp) for the fretboard today and that would be a great look.

The other choice is to turn the neck wood over to someone who can. There is a guy in Peterborough that I am trying to contact for a price. 

The Tele neck is pretty in it's simplicity of design. One piece and no scarf joint. 

No stranger to stupid projects. I built a 31H Leslie cabinet, which is the biggest made at five feet high, and hand carved all the louvers by hand. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27243450/


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Hi*

The Cabt. looks really nice.. Must have been alot of work, very interesting project and the detail is amazing,I have never did any hand carving's.What kind of wood did you make this from.

For many years m On my mind is mostly guitars and woodworking. Two hobbies that can be blended together, and i have no idea why i didnt try building a guitar many years ago.
So this long wait has got me excited about starting this project. I want this guitar to be extra special., becuase it may be the last one i do.

R


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

your link doesn't work for me. 
That picture of the Leslie is just the top half. Those louvers are carved the same on the inside to create an S slot. 

I used some solid book matched walnut for it. I did have wood movement issues. These cabs are designed for plywood ( lumber core ply actually ) and not for solid wood. I will have to rebuild the top section with MDF and veneer at some point. But it sounds fantastic, so there is sits. It's the one on the left. The one on the right I bought and refinished.


----------



## enforcer505 (Jan 25, 2008)

nice! looking good!


----------



## enforcer505 (Jan 25, 2008)

what type of stain?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

enforcer505 said:


> what type of stain?


I used a cherry stain in the sanding sealer then top coated with Nitro.


----------

